# Lisi not doing well



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We have been sort of holding our own for a while w/Lisi---maintaining the protocol & trying to get through until Aug. 1st. She has been sleeping lots & perking up a bit as the weather is better at night so we could take her out for a stroller ride while Kitzi did an evening walk. 
I noticed this last week that she is doing something funny w/her mouth a lot. It is like she can't swallow something. She has been eating and acting hungry. But this AM she would not come for her brecckie. Dwight brought her & sat her down in front of her dish & she did not seem at all interested. Eventually I got her to eat a bite, maybe three small kibbles and she just walked off & left it in the dish. I took it up so Kitzi would not eat it as I put the supplements on it & he already had eaten his. 
First, I worry that she isn't eating (not normal for her) and secondly the supplements are on her food so she doesn't get those either. Then there is the fact that not eating is just not a good sign---esp. w/my two who love their food.
I am not going to take her to the vet---they have not been able to do anything helpful for her. It is heart breaking.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh Sandi, I am so sorry to hear about little Lisi not doing so well again. Perhaps her teeth or one of them is bothering her and that is why she does not feel like eating??? Would some sort of softer food help her so that you can at least get something in her??? I will be saying Prayers for her, as well as you and Dwight that whatever she might have will soon pass!! Hugs to all of you and please keep us posted.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi,

I am so sorry. It is really tough because you do not know whether the vet can help or not. Just another 2 weeks before going to A&M. Don't forget, they can be off for a day and better tomorrow. I hope she eats tonight.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

*Lisi*

Sandi I’m so sorry Lisi isn’t feeling well. Does she like peanut butter, yogurt, cheese or apple sauce? Maybe you can get her to take her supplements with one or those.
And then she will have a little something in her tummy.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We made scrambled egg (soft) & put a bit of cheese on the top---which she loves---she took a couple of bites w/me hand-feeding her but not enough. Kitzi was glad to help her finish it up. She won't go outside either (which she loves) but it is hot today so chalking it up to that (although she will normally go out in the hottest of conditions). 
She is small so doesn't have many reserves. She seems to want to be close to me---unusual. 
She did have a dental w/a tooth removed in late April so don't think it is a tooth. She does have trouble chewing. . . but maybe because she is weak---don't know. 
Yes, just 2 more weeks until our A & M appt. so I need to get the paper work ready to take w/us. Her vet faxed her history/med records down already, I think---but will check again to be sure before we go. It is painful when one does not know how to help them. She looks at me w/the saddest eyes.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Ay Sandi, I'm so sorry. I hope she feels better tomorrow.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

I hope Lisi feels betterrayer:, I was away from SM for a couple of weeks and just now learning of this.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

My heart hurts for Lisi and you and Dwight too. Hope she starts to feel a little better by tomorrow. Prayers that the two weeks flies by and Lisi improves before you have to make the trip. Wish they could see her sooner.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Well crap! I was hoping she was doing well by now! I hope she's just having a down day! Riley was up and down for awhile but has finally rallied. I too wish they could see her sooner.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:blush: poor little Lisi, she's been through so very much. I wish her appointment was this week, I don't understand why it's taken so long.
Sandi your in my prayers it's so hard to watch List go through this 
Hopefully you will get answers, I know God is in control all we can do is lean on him


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear our little Lisi isn't feeling well. I don't have any useful advice but will hope our little girl rallies soon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She is worse today. She also vomited on her chair. I have two doctor's appointments myself & can't drive at the moment so Dwt. will have to go w/me---both are follow-ups for tests that I can't change. Prayers appreciated for our little mouse! 
She has been crying in her sleep some but she tries to be brave when she is awake. I am not sure we can wait 2 wks. to get to A & M unless she gets better soon.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

This is so sad! Is there anyone who can take her to ER? It sounds urgent? I know how it feels when everything happens at once. You can only do what yo can do. Sending love and prayers.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Sandi I'm so sorry to hear that Lisi is getting worse. Sending prayers. This is just heartbreaking to hear of her feeling so poorly. Praying you can get her looked at sooner rather than later.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sandi, do they take emergencies at Texas A&M? If there is any way to get them to to see her, it sounds like she needs to be seen. I, too, am praying that you can get her in to be seen by someone.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

No, not in dermatology---which is where we have our appt. I could take her to the ER clinic in RR not far away, but it would mean starting all over & it would just be stressful for her & she does not have much reserve at the moment. A & M doesn't want her on any meds because it would botch their evaluation. I have a call into her vet but she won't be in until tomorrow. 
Kitzel senses that she is not doing well. He did help her out by eating her egg---such a helpful brother, he is!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Sandi, I’m soo sorry Lisa is not doing well. When Maisie was so sick at the end she wouldn’t touch the metabolic food. At this point all I cared about was that she ate so we could give her the Insulin. I bought a bag of Fresh Pet chicken moisture rich tender bites in refrig section of pet food isle in the supermarket, mixed it with a tiny bit of their reg kibble, put a sprinkle of water on it, put in microwave for 10 sec and all 3 of my dogs gobbled it down! They LOVE it. No diarrhea. Ive since gotten 2 diff kinds of the same brand and it’s def a winner. You might just try it and see if she can tolerate it. 
Did you look in her mouth to see if there is a tooth issue? 
My two are both old men now and I don’t care what they eat in terms of their food as long as they like it and tummy issues are good! 
Will be praying for both of you!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi I am praying for you and especially for Lisi. May our Lord lead you and give you wisdom. 
I wish I could give you a hug :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sandi, I know you want to hold our for A&M but it’s possible that what’s happening now is unrelated and/or more, serious than waiting two more weeks would warrant. Praying she is doing better!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh that sweet little girl, I hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet little Lisi, prayers are being sent your way!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I hope this is good news that will stay.
Lisi took a long nap w/me all afternoon & woke up hungry. I fixed her some soft salmon & she ate a bit. So then I made up some Honest Kitchen veggies (not too many) watery & she gulped it down. She wanted some pear (very soft) & lettuce (which she loves)---she could not manage those, but I am happy w/her eating at all! 
We took her out in the stroller & she was content to stay put & just enjoy the slight breeze on her face & watch the mama deer & the fawns---no real fussing at them. 
Her stool is tiny but she hasn't eaten in the last 2 days really so not worried about that. I will talk w/her vet tomorrow & may ask for some fluids since she seems still to have swallowing issues. 
I have looked in her mouth now & see nothing outstanding. She doesn't have a collapsed trachea since she isn't coughing or honking. The only thing my research has surfaced is a sore oral mucosa due to the possible Lupus. That would be better than some sort of lymphoma which was my other choice. Dr. Ekholm has been wrong a lot lately so hopefully I am just being overly obsessive.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Some good news, I will be praying for her:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Things do sound a bit more "glass half full." Hope that you can figure this out. A lot to think about whether to get to an ER doc sooner or not.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sandi, I hope Lisi is just not eating much because of the weather or something simple (I know it's probably not the case). It's heartbreaking when we just don't know what the problem actually is....and spend mega bucks at the vet on various tests with no clear diagnosis in the end. 

Now I swear by Animal Medical Center up in New York City, but it's so far away and not easy to get to...and really quite expensive. ...but...they're the best.

I wonder if you have a teaching hospital in Texas that you could take her to?


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad to see that little Lisi ate a bit for you Sandi and also seemed to enjoy being outside in her Stroller last evening. Hopefully today you will be able to get her to eat something for Breakfast as well as getting in touch with her Vet.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Checking on Lisi this morning. I've been worried about her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi had a good night & woke me up very early today wanting to go out! She then ate again for me---I did not put her supplements on her food this morning. She was able to get it ALL down! I did not have to hand feed her---not even one bite. She is now sleeping in her bed w/Kitzi.
All I can say is "thank you" to those of you who asked God to be w/us. We were really, really worried yesterday & watched her like a "hawk." I am not sure what to tell her vet today IF she calls. It is the "not being able to swallow" that bothered us. We have seen it before----I think it is part of her "ailment."


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sandi I'm so relieved to read that Lisi had a good night and sounds like an excellent morning. These kiddos really keep us on our toes! Hopefully she will continue to improve.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am glad it was a good night. Easier to think after a good night's sleep.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Happy to hear Lisi had a good night and is eating again.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you all!
I just gave L & K a little spoon of vanilla ice-cream & it is all gone! Good job puppies!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just had a long conversation w/Lisi's vet (she was off yesterday). She said the next time this happens I should pack Lisi up & just show up at A & M & have her admitted---apparently they have to take her! Why did I not know that? Good info but hopefully now that she is "better" I hope it won't be necessary. Live & learn. 
The vet still thinks it is Lupus or some other kind of immune disorder but she is going w/the lupus diagnosis. That is way better than lymphoma!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Was not able to access SM for quite some time......
just seeing this, so sorry Sandy for all that you and your baby Lisi is going through.
I so hope that a real definite diagnosis will be found and soon.
Sending good wishes for a fast recovery:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sandi I am very happy to see your update and Lisi is feeling better and eating again! It's hard to know they aren't well and everyone feels your heartache and worry.

I have not been on SM as much over the winter, spring and now summer. But I see things on FB.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Brenda & all of you really!
Lisi is still on the up-swing. She wants to go out at night & find the frog (we named him "Bull") & find live or dead cicadas. She has an amazing nose & can find pretty much anything. She can also catch the cicadas---I so wish she could not! It is a game to her & she is quick when she is feeling well.
The time will come soon to go to A & M. I hope they can diagnose her when she is feeling better.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds as though little Lisi is doing better and thanks for that encouraging update Sandi!! If she wants to go out scout out those little creatures, she must be feeling better and hopefully will continue to do so!! It's been way too hot here in PA and Chrissy runs out and come right back in after she is finished doing what she has to do!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Wonderful news Sandi I just can't wait for her to go to A&M, continued prayers rayer:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is great news.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Good girl! I'm so glad to hear Lisi turned the corner. Hopefully A & M can put some rest to her illness.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes! The crazy thing is one never knows what starts a flare & why it stops. It is like a roller-coaster-ride. I remember with our little liver shunt dog, Kirby, who had bad seizures after his surgery---there was always the fear "will he come out of it?" Both he & Lisi were/are small so there is little to no reserve in their little systems. As long as she keeps her weight up (she is compact) I don't worry as much, but it can go down quickly if she doesn't eat. Fortunately she is a great eater when she is well.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi I can't wait until you take Lisi to A&M it's seems like it has been forever 
So glad she's eating,I am praying for Lisi 
How is Kitzel doing 
? I have been praying for him


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi,
I am so glad that Lisi is eating and doing a little better. I have so missed reading updates on how she is doing. I am disappointed to read that you have not been able to get her in on a cancellation..... But I know "all things work together for good" so I guess August 1st is the ordained/chosen date. I'm praying that the staff/nurses/Drs/techs on duty that see Lisi will have "wisdom" on exactly what is going on in her little (but mighty) body. And know the best treatment for her to live a long healthy life.

How are you doing? This has to be hard on you & its been going on for so long. I'm praying for you - Please take care of yourself - you are no good to anybody if you get run down! Hugs & prayers!:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Paulann----life is hectic at the moment due to lots going on in my family & w/some tests I have been doing w/a neurologist & orthopedic doctor. It is so hard in the US to actually finish up. I haven't been allowed to drive for a couple of weeks & that slows me down even more. But---we keep going & are thankful for all God's goodness in our lives. My real concern is for Lisi & her prognosis. Since we have been down this road w/her before I know that although she is presently better she will have another "flare" & we will be back to square one. So, off we go to College Station on the 31st & will have an early AM appt. on the first of August. We will, most likely be there the entire day. Hopefully we won't have to stay over a second night. We will probably get bounced around to a few departments---or that is how it was before when we took Kitzi years ago. I am grateful for a good hospital where it is possible to see many doctors in one day w/out having to wait for appts. One could die before it is decided what the issue is!
Keep us in your prayers. They are our life-line!:wub::wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Just checking in to see how Lisi is doing. It is not long now til August so I hope she continues to do well until then. I have not been keeping up with all the details and sorry to see you have tests too, I hope it is not too serious. I find that since Mom passed away and all the stress with family the first few months (and getting a new kitten in January) I have not got back into the routine of logging on every day.

I do see posts on fb though. Hope you are enjoying all the visits with family! I'm sure you are.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi, Just checking in on Lisi. 

:chili:Finally - We are reaching the countdown to her appt on the first.......It seems like its been forever! Is she still currently doing well and eating? 

So very many of us here love Lisi and are praying for her - Prayer Power! arty:

:grouphug:
"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is better!"


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Paulann! We are in the last quarter of the race!

We were in East TX this past wk-end as the burial for my brother was Mon & family was in town. Last night Lisi vomited in our bed twice & tried to cover it up w/a bed sheet & her nose. Poor thing---knew it wasn't supposed to be there.:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante: So I starved her until this aft. & made her some soft scrambled egg. She is back in her bed.

All prayers appreciated as lots going on at the moment. I am asking for special prayers for my DD & g-son for today & tomorrow. I won't go into detail but it is a critical time in our lives & tomorrow some important decisions will be taken. Life can get a little more crazy at times :wacko1::wacko1:& this is one of those. Thank you again.:wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Thank you Paulann! We are in the last quarter of the race!
> 
> We were in East TX this past wk-end as the burial for my brother was Mon & family was in town. Last night Lisi vomited in our bed twice & tried to cover it up w/a bed sheet & her nose. Poor thing---knew it wasn't supposed to be there.:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante: So I starved her until this aft. & made her some soft scrambled egg. She is back in her bed.
> 
> All prayers appreciated as lots going on at the moment. I am asking for special prayers for my DD & g-son for today & tomorrow. I won't go into detail but it is a critical time in our lives & tomorrow some important decisions will be taken. Life can get a little more crazy at times :wacko1::wacko1:& this is one of those. Thank you again.:wub:


Sending prayers Sandi that life slows down a bit for you. It sure has been a roller coaster ride.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

This appointment can’t come soon enough for all of us.
Sending prayers and hugs to you, Sandi.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor Lisi - I hope A and M has some answers for you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - I'm so sorry so much is going on. You and your family, esp your DD and SIL are all in my thoughts. So glad that Lisi's appt is nearly hear. Hope you get some answers. It's so hard when you don't know what's going on. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Kathy, Joanne & Walter! please forgive me if Ihave missed someone. I am pretty exhausted from all of the emotional upheval, my brother's death & the travel. Tomorrow I will try to bathe both dogs IF Lisi is doing better so they present well at A & M! We are at the mercy of your prayers! I don't know what else to count on. Thank you in Advance!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Sandi - I'm so sorry so much is going on. You and your family, esp your DD and SIL are all in my thoughts. So glad that Lisi's appt is nearly hear. Hope you get some answers. It's so hard when you don't know what's going on. :wub:


Thank you Sue---(I wish I could share more but please pray!
:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Here not hear!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sandi forgive me if I missed a post, I am so sorry about the loss of your brother. You must be overwhelmed with everything.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am actually doing well---only concerns are for Thurs. at A & M. 
My brother was in hospice for a long time suffering, so I honestly am happy he is released from that pain, although I know what it means to grieve on a personal level. God give us His presence & strength. You have been through much, Brenda. Now a new home, selling your mom's house, etc. It can't be easy for you. Much love & bigh hugs!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Sandi - I'm so sorry so much is going on. You and your family, esp your DD and SIL are all in my thoughts. So glad that Lisi's appt is nearly hear. Hope you get some answers. It's so hard when you don't know what's going on. :wub:


Life is never something we take for granted! Tomorrow is a very HUGE day for us. Praying all is best for M even if I don't agree w/decisions taken on his part!:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> I am actually doing well---only concerns are for Thurs. at A & M.
> My brother was in hospice for a long time suffering, so I honestly am happy he is released from that pain, although I know what it means to grieve on a personal level. God give us His presence & strength. You have been through much, Brenda. Now a new home, selling your mom's house, etc. It can't be easy for you. Much love & bigh hugs!



Sandi I must have known this but I have to admit it has been hard to concentrate and keep details straight over this past year. It's not suffering just tiring some days trying to do well at work, and I just do what I feel like doing when at home..ie I give myself a break if the housework is not all done, all the time. I had my nephew come over this weekend and do all the yardwork so my overgrown back yard is back in order. 

I'm glad your brother has peace now from his suffering.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

:sLo_grouphug3:I'm just sending you and your family hugs and prayers! He knows the prayers of your heart and He is by your side. I Love ya lady!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

_"Life is never something we take for granted! Tomorrow is a very HUGE day for us. Praying all is best for M even if I don't agree w/decisions taken on his part!"
_

"What a friend we have in Jesus. All our sins and greifs to bear!
What a privilege to carry everything to God in prayer!
O what peace we often forfeit, O what needless pain we bear.
All because we do not carry Everything to God in prayer!"

"Are we weak and heavy laden? Cumbered with a load of care?
Precious Savior still our refuge, Take it to the Lord in prayer......
In His arms He'll take and shield thee. Thou wilt find a solace there."

*Sending EXTRA prayer your way Tuesday & Wednesday for D and SIL!* :heart:rayer:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sandi, I'm so sorry so much is happening with your family. I'm sorry for the loss of your brother. It's always so hard to lose a family member. IDK what is going on with DD and SIL but will pray for peace. And for little Lisi to finally get a diagnosis tomorrow and hopefully a treatment plan that will heal her. Sometimes it's not one day at a time but one hour at a time. You're a very strong lady!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you to everyone---I need to get the pups bathed & groomed so I don't have much time today to answer each one. I finally got Lisi's million papers filled out & found her travel passport (where her "vaccines" are registered). I feel many of the ? they ask are not really pertinent to her case & am not at all sure we belong in the dermatology dept. I guess they will put us where we belong in time. I just pray I can remember details when questioned as my mind is a bit muddled at the moment. So do pray for someone who is smart to help us & someone who has patience, pray we will know what to say & what to leave unsaid.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I will be thinking of you Sandy on Thursday. I think when push comes to shove, you will answer questions and provide information like a professional. Rest assured, I will be sending prayers and positive thoughts your way. Good luck!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi I have been praying for you and your family especially Lisi and M, so looking forward to finding what is causing all of little Lisi' health issues 
Try and get some rest ok 
,Matthew 11:28-30
Come to me, all you who are weary, and burdened, and I will give you rest.
Take my yoke upon you and learn from me, for I am gentle and humble in heart,
and you will find rest find rest for your souls.
For my yoke is easy and my burden is light

Praying for you :smootch:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I will be thinking of you and Lisi. Good luck and I hope you find answers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you all! 
Also for those who prayed for my DD & g-son. We had a very positive answer to prayer on this important issue. It is the first step in what may well be a long journey, but at least it was most encouraging. We will take any "win" at this point so thank you again so very, very much for praying. 
Pups are groomed. I need to get up & water tomorrow & pack. I am not even unpacked from my last trip so it should be fairly easy. I am not looking forward to anymore time in the car but I will do anything for Lisi girl! She is doing better than she was a few days ago but we know that it won't last. She is such a little trooper!!!!! 
I will check in when I have internet. Thank you again so very, very much.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thinking of you and Dwight and the babies, hoping you have a safe trip, I can't wait until this is behind you all, praying the tests go well


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Thinking of you and Dwight and the babies, hoping you have a safe trip, I can't wait until this is behind you all, praying the tests go well


Thank you dearest Paula. I so appreciate your prayers & love and send them back to you & yours doublefold.:wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Prayers you get some answers tomorrow and I hope as you said, that you get someone smart and with patience. I hope they actually "listen" to what you're telling them.


----------

